
New social networking site devoted to global music. Comments? Suggestions? - acmegeek
http://www.vizions.com
======
acmegeek
We've been developing this site for some time now and are in limited beta at
the moment. We're looking for some feedback regarding the concept,
functionality and overall design. Vizions.com gives its users many easy to use
features and tools.

Also check out our new music search engine, www.MyMusicTracker.com, which
includes some awesome intelligent searching, voting, and tracking features.

